# Blaues Blut stellt sich vor



## Garumir_of_Dethecus (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 

wir, die Gilde Blaues Blut auf Dethecus, möchten uns hier einmal vorstellen. unsere Gilde besteht derzeit aus etwa 60 Accounts. Bei uns steht der Spaß am Spiel im Vordergrund, aber wir wollen trotzdem was erreichen in WoW. Wir haben bereits viele nette Leute auf Dethecus kenne gelernt und es wäre schön wenn noch weitere dazu kommen würden. Wenn ihr interesse habt uns beizutreten könnt ihr mal einen Blick auf unsere Homepage werfen. im Forum Findet ihr einen Bereich wo ihr euch bewerben könnt.

MfG Garumir aka Karmageddon


----------

